# Reher-Morrison 2000 Firebird



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

..... the Reher-Morrison 2000 Firebird Pro Stock in its regular livery ..........


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice job. I stopped following them after Lee Shepherd died. Nice to see that they kept going.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Coyote, that's not the kit hood scoop, is it? If it is they certainly updated it nicely.


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Pete McKay said:


> Coyote, that's not the kit hood scoop, is it? If it is they certainly updated it nicely.


No sir, that's not the kit scoop .......... it's from Competition Resins and it matches the scoop on their Firebird at the end of the year :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Coolness. I built that car when it first came out in the mid 1990's with a set of SLIXX La Victoria Top Fuel decals, they worked out great. I still have it, in a case on my shelf.


----------

